# Bach/rachmaninoff prelude from violin partita in E



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

does anyone know the difficulty of this piece?

i have recently worked on beethoven's waldstein mov 1, sonata 4 op.7 mov 1, chopin etude op 10 1. to name a few.


----------

